# Whats up with this charley fella???



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

Guys been neg repping me like mad. I musta made him real butthurt with my previous posts.
 Keeps saying show some respect.
Does he forget hes in the anything goes board?
It clearly states before you enter: 
*WARNING* - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only! 
I understand your old and everything and possibly alzheimer's is kicking in so your most likely lost and confused as to where you are. Im thinking you meant to goto this forum where its more sensitive at heart.


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

His buttons are easy to push bro, most fun I've had in a while.


----------



## njc (Dec 1, 2013)

LOL.  I too demand respect.  But a man doesn't just get it from me.  He has to get down in the dirt and beg for it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 1, 2013)

Charley's dream is to out lift Curt James.  He's just upset a young buck like yourself can bench press both of them in a different arm for reps.  However charley definitely doesn't have Alzheimer's, he smokes so much dope all of the anti-oxidants have slowed his ageing process and he's already crossed the 120 year old mark but doesn't look a day older then 40.   Curts a highschool teacher, mainly focuses on sex ed and is able to use his own life experience as to why abstinence works. However curt has used halo for her and gained three pounds.  They're both winners as far as AG is concerned.


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Charley's dream is to out lift Curt James. He's just upset a young buck like yourself can bench press both of them in a different arm for reps. However charley definitely doesn't have Alzheimer's, he smokes so much dope all of the anti-oxidants have slowed his ageing process and he's already crossed the 120 year old mark but doesn't look a day older then 40. Curts a highschool teacher, mainly focuses on sex ed and is able to use his own life experience as to why abstinence works. However curt has used halo for her and gained three pounds. They're both winners as far as AG is concerned.




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OfficerFarva again.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2013)

bdad said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OfficerFarva again.


You must have more than 196 posts for anyone to give a fuck.


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> You must have more than 196 posts for anyone to give a fuck.



Not really worried about your fucking opinion, EH. So enlighten me how does it feel to be loved on a fucking internet forum?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 1, 2013)

Offical warning... your stepping on a landmine.  Charlie is a good fella and has firm ag backing. Just dont say I didnt warn you.

I recommend a dramatic course correction


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 1, 2013)

charley love weed. me love weed. me love charley.



you're cool to bdad. i appreciate your antagonistic and offensive posts.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Offical warning... your stepping on a landmine.  Charlie is a good fella and has firm ag backing. Just dont say I didnt warn you.
> 
> I recommend a dramatic course correction



Tranny pics?  Chicks smoking weed?


Fuck that, I'll make the decisions around here.  Now that XYZ is gone everyone feels like they can post whatever their feeble minded cognitive processes can produce.  It's time that this place gets cleaned up and I'll take that responsibility upon my self.  If any more tears are shed, physique competitor photos posted, and a raping of the English language by anyone, you're all getting the ban hammer.  This is your first and final warning.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2013)

dbag is a a small Jew willknot.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Tranny pics?  Chicks smoking weed?
> 
> 
> Fuck that, I'll make the decisions around here.  Now that XYZ is gone everyone feels like they can post whatever their feeble minded cognitive processes can produce.  It's time that this place gets cleaned up and I'll take that responsibility upon my self.  If any more tears are shed, physique competitor photos posted, and a raping of the English language by anyone, you're all getting the ban hammer.  This is your first and final warning.



can i get a double bacon cheese burger, it's for a cop


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]Hi, you have received -528707 reputation points from D-Lats.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Another fucken hero eh fucken winer

Regards,
D-Lats

Another internet warrior with his negs, LOL.  Fucking Mountie




​


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> dbag is a a small Jew willknot.



LOL, good one mountie. I'm thinking your borderline retard, or maybe Altitude sickness?


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Tranny pics?  Chicks smoking weed?
> 
> 
> Fuck that, I'll make the decisions around here.  Now that XYZ is gone everyone feels like they can post whatever their feeble minded cognitive processes can produce.  It's time that this place gets cleaned up and I'll take that responsibility upon my self.  If any more tears are shed, physique competitor photos posted, and a raping of the English language by anyone, you're all getting the ban hammer.  This is your first and final warning.



Looks who's talking 'Denim Dan'! You look like the President and CEO of Levi-Strauss!



​


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Offical warning... your stepping on a landmine.  Charlie is a good fella and has firm ag backing. Just dont say I didnt warn you.
> 
> I recommend a dramatic course correction



Your a mod so usually Id take what you say to heart, except your avatar is a picture of Kristen Stewart so I dont know how much credibility you actually have.
You'd probably also try to convince me that Twilight is more than a movie about a suicidal girl who ultimately has to choose between bestiality or necrophilia.


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2013)

jeenyus & joebad were talkin' shit at d-lats, they were disrespecting d-lats IMO, & tough guy bdad was calling everybody a fag,these guys come out of nowhere badmouthing everybody , & it's true ... *I LOVE WEED !!!!!*


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

Its a flame board, did you miss my previous post about what it says before you enter?

So what because D-lats or you or anyone here who has been here longer than me they are "immune" to flames or shit talking? With your theory you could be a total fucking retard having made an account here 6 years ago and somehow that earns you respect? 

D-lats may very well be a great guy in real life, I have no idea though cuz I dont know him. But where he lost my respect is competing in Physique (Ooo Snap, did I just insult and disrespect him?)

Like seriously charley pull your head out of your ass, its the internet. D-lats may have competed in physique and I honestly dont care. Im just spreading some wholesome harassment for laughs. obviously by his avatar picture and others hes posted he looks great so I thought anyone with half a brain could figure out I was just fucking around.....IN A FLAMING board.

Now that brings me to you, you admit to loving weed, maybe you should lay off cuz evidently its affecting your cognitive ability and just making you down right dumb. But Im guessing you know that since according to you time on board = more respect deserved to be given. Maybe when you post something funny or informative Ill show you respect but not just cuz you've been here longer than I have. Sorry bro but theres already an officer on this board and I believe his names farva. His shits funny so Ill respect him.


----------



## bdad (Dec 1, 2013)

charley said:


> jeenyus & joebad were talkin' shit at d-lats, they were disrespecting d-lats IMO, & tough guy bdad was calling everybody a fag,these guys come out of nowhere badmouthing everybody , & it's true ... *I LOVE WEED !!!!!*



I got half heavy looking at this weed, I also love weed alotttttt!


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2013)

************** Where there's DOPE there's HOPE !!! *************






*


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> .
> 
> Now that brings me to you, you admit to loving weed,
> 
> ..............Now this brings me to you, SHUT the FUCK UP NOOB !!!!!!!!!!!!! I buried the hatchet with bdad & joebad....you're starting to sound like AZZA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

charley said:


> Jeenyus said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

Anything Goes hasn't been this much fun since Saney died


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

Or


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

Anything Goes hasn't been this much fun since Saney died!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Sandy died?! So it was his ghost slinking on that fat chicks face?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Your a mod so usually Id take what you say to heart, except your avatar is a picture of Kristen Stewart so I dont know how much credibility you actually have.
> You'd probably also try to convince me that Twilight is more than a movie about a suicidal girl who ultimately has to choose between bestiality or necrophilia.



Nope... just think she is hot. And I feel like in that pic her mouth is just ready... to enjoy a cinnabon.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

bdad said:


> *New reputation!*
> 
> Hi, you have received -528707 reputation points from D-Lats.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> ...



This single post could be the most crushing blow I've ever taken on line. How dare you call me a MOUNTIE?? Now a pedophile, rapist or a Muslim no big deal but man you just crossed the fucken line!!! I don't want to do this, I hate sinking this low and I feel sick saying this but kdad you are a POOHEAD!! That's right I'm going straight for the jugular!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

charley said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Dear Charley,


I regretfully write this apology to inform you that that wasn't my normal troll speaking self talking last night.  I'm new to the benzodiazepine game and consumed a rather large dose of them followed by a half a 40 of damn good vodka (I would have loved to smoked a nice fat cannon as well but I have to do a drug test in the next few days).  Anyways, age is just a relative thing, I think you're a handsome gentleman and wish to see more of your naked weed smoking girl pictures.



Farva out.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This single post could be the most crushing blow I've ever taken on line. How dare you call me a MOUNTIE?? Now a pedophile, rapist or a Muslim no big deal but man you just crossed the fucken line!!! I don't want to do this, I hate sinking this low and I feel sick saying this but kdad you are a POOHEAD!! That's right I'm going straight for the jugular!





Dlats you're a pussy.  Even our mounties light up on the job.  Go put your turban back on and do your cross fit training/p90x shit at Curves.











Farva out.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Nope... just think she is hot. And I feel like in that pic her mouth is just ready... to enjoy a cinnabon.



I've tossed a couple loads to that avi......


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Dlats you're a pussy.  Even our mounties light up on the job.  Go put your turban back on and do your cross fit training/p90x shit at Curves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Farva go back to the couch and remember what training at curves was like. The good old days are over.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

Charley seems like a real solid guy to me.   And just because its "anything goes" does not mean you need to be a complete moron and asshole.

  Also what kind of ultimate fucking loser spends their time actually trying to push peoples buttons.  I mean seriously do you realize what kind of useles idiot youd have to be to spend their time that way ?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Charley seems like a real solid guy to me.   And just because its "anything goes" does not mean you need to be a complete moron and asshole.
> 
> Also what kind of ultimate fucking loser spends their time actually trying to push peoples buttons.  I mean seriously do you realize what kind of useles idiot youd have to be to spend their time that way ?




Give me a few minutes to recharge my neg hammer. 


[video]http://www.gotfuturama.com/Multimedia/EpisodeSounds/3ACV01/Sound3.mp3[/video]


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2013)

Good thread. Just cant figure out who to neg first.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good thread. Just cant figure out who to neg first.




Does your stomach still hurt when you eat any kind of protein based meat or you still living off of tofu?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 2, 2013)

These e fighting threads are bringing this board back to having fun!!!

....continue...

and...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good thread. Just cant figure out who to neg first.


While you wait il neg you for being an old cunt


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Give me a few minutes to recharge my neg hammer.
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.gotfuturama.com/Multimedia/EpisodeSounds/3ACV01/Sound3.mp3[/video]



  Hahaha I knew that comment would get you going.  I think I hit a little too close to home didnt I ?


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Does your stomach still hurt when you eat any kind of protein based meat or you still living off of tofu?



Im good now. Hows your gyno?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im good now. Hows your gyno?



  Did  he ever tell you how he is the first documented case of a man not only getting gyno, but growing a pussy too ?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im good now. Hows your gyno?



I've moved up to a size B cup.  Thanks AY for that bunk fucking arimidex you sold me!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Hahaha I knew that comment would get you going.  I think I hit a little too close to home didnt I ?




You have 5 minutes to comply with either posting a cawk photo or something half ass witty.  Even chino makes better jokes than you do and no body understands a thing that beaner says.


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> While you wait il neg you for being an old cunt



Negged for competing in physique class because you have chicken legs.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You have 5 minutes to comply with either posting a cawk photo or something half ass witty. Even chino makes better jokes than you do and no body understands a thing that beaner says.



You still after my Cawk ? Damn bro I told you you need to send me flowers first, I dont flash the cawk untill you get on my good side.

  For now you get to see my caulk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> You still after my Cawk ? Damn bro I told you you need to send me flowers first, I dont flash the cawk untill you get on my good side.
> 
> For now you get to see my caulk





I've negged you every day, or as often as I can anyways, and you still won't send me flowers?  You really do play hard to get.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Negged for competing in physique class because you have chicken legs.


Negged for never building a decent enough physique to compete in anything but a pie eating contest.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I've negged you every day, or as often as I can anyways, and you still won't send me flowers? You really do play hard to get.



If you are really nice I might send you a batch of poinsettia cookies for Christmas, just be sure to eat em all up !! Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

This threads getting good, definitely better than anything on TV right now.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Charley seems like a real solid guy to me.   And just because its "anything goes" does not mean you need to be a complete moron and asshole.
> 
> Also what kind of ultimate fucking loser spends their time actually trying to push peoples buttons.  I mean seriously do you realize what kind of useles idiot youd have to be to spend their time that way ?





NoviceAAS said:


> You still after my Cawk ? Damn bro I told you you need to send me flowers first, I dont flash the cawk untill you get on my good side.
> 
> For now you get to see my caulk



Your calling me a useless idiot with a stupid joke like "for now you get to see my caulk". That was so painfully try hard I lost what few IQ points I had left.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> These e fighting threads are bringing this board back to having fun!!!
> 
> ....continue...
> 
> and...



I would expect some of the old guys around here to have your kind of attitude, otherwise AG would end up like their wives vaginas. Old, dry and not a place you want to go!


----------



## independent (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Negged for never building a decent enough physique to compete in anything but a pie eating contest.



Mmmm pie.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2013)

what was this thread about?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what was this thread about?



You really trying to make me neg you??


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> If you are really nice I might send you a batch of poinsettia cookies for Christmas, just be sure to eat em all up !! Yum Yum Yum




negged for spelling poinsettia correctly..no straight man should know how.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Dlats you're a pussy.  Even our mounties light up on the job.  Go put your turban back on and do your cross fit training/p90x shit at Curves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok...firstly..mounties are pretty hot with their ass hats and riding chaps and all....secondly, you ever TRY any of that p90x shit?? tony horton is the fucking devil


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

ok..I was lying about the mounties thing..I was trying to slip in there that p90x is HARD


----------



## NoviceAAS (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> negged for spelling poinsettia correctly..no straight man should know how.



Rainbow Riders !!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Honestly I've never seen a Mountie in those outfits. They dress like every other cop.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Dear Charley,
> 
> 
> I regretfully write this apology to inform you that that wasn't my normal troll speaking self talking last night.  I'm new to the benzodiazepine game and consumed a rather large dose of them followed by a half a 40 of damn good vodka (I would have loved to smoked a nice fat cannon as well but I have to do a drug test in the next few days).  Anyways, age is just a relative thing, I think you're a handsome gentleman and wish to see more of your naked weed smoking girl pictures.
> ...



It was with deep regret that I once learned Benzo's have a very long detection time. Hope they don't test for those.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It was with deep regret that I once learned Benzo's have a very long detection time. Hope they don't test for those.




yah.... I read they're adipose soluble... I'm going to a doctor soon to get a prescription for some legit benzos lol.


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> It was with deep regret that I once learned Benzo's have a very long detection time. Hope they don't test for those.


5 to 7 days??


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> 5 to 7 days??



Read what I wrote. Adipose soluble.  Not water soluble.  If it was soluble in water then it'll be gone in up to 4 days.  Since it gets stored in fat it'll be there for a good 28 days.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

charley said:


> Jeenyus said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Read what I wrote. Adipose soluble.  Not water soluble.  If it was soluble in water then it'll be gone in up to 4 days.  Since it gets stored in fat it'll be there for a good 28 days.


And if your like farva who has 0% bf than that means its detection time is 0 days


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Honestly I've never seen a Mountie in those outfits. They dress like every other cop.


We only wear the "mountie outfit" as you call them for special events. Every other day we wear regular police uniforms


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> And if your like farva who has 0% bf than that means its detection time is 0 days


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> We only wear the "mountie outfit" as you call them for special events. Every other day we wear regular police uniforms


Wow that's neat! 
do you wear it while your "ghosting bitches" on call of duty?


----------



## bdad (Dec 2, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Charley seems like a real solid guy to me. And just because its "anything goes" does not mean you need to be a complete moron and asshole.
> 
> Also what kind of ultimate fucking loser spends their time actually trying to push peoples buttons. I mean seriously do you realize what kind of useles idiot youd have to be to spend their time that way ?



I sir am guilty as charged of the above alligations sensitivity has never been my strong point, and  it passes the time at  work.  Now a question for you, what type of fucking wanker decides someone to be a real solid guy through a internet chat room?  I refuse to neg someone as to me it implies you cannot come up with anything funny or degrading, or I would surely neg your old ass.    With that being said I fully expect a meager show of force through negging.  Thanks


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Wow that's neat!
> do you wear it while your "ghosting bitches" on call of duty?


"Ghosting bitches" on call of duty would mean I am looking at peoples screens and yelling out to my team the positions of other players while I am dead. As Im sure you are well aware call of duty has instant re-spawns so "ghosting bitches" does not work. Now lets say I were playing some counter strike (which is where the term ghosting originated from) and you only have 1 life per round than yes I would be wearing my mountie suite while ghosting bitches.

Im assuming you meant to be witty and say pwning bitches, much like I have pwned you at your own post by informing you that your statement made no sense in its context as call of duty has instant respawns. Which as I will have you know, I am wearing my birthday suite pwning you, just as I do when I pwn bitches on call of duty.

Whoa Whoa look at that epic nerd rant, I will take this time to admit that yes I do infact play videogames much like every other male does this day in age, so save the "omg you fucking nerd" comments. I was merely informing you your post made you look stupid for trying to insult me at something which you evidently have no knowledge about.

I shall now equip my flame suite because I am predicting lots of "you fucking videogame playing loser/nerd/faggot" comments from you older fellas who have the inability to:
A)Move 2 joysticks on a controller while pushing buttons
B)Move with "WASD" and aim with a mouse
Its okay, I understand being old and out of touch with modern technology you were never able to fine tune your hand eye co-ordination and motor skills like us "nerds". 
Instead when you grew up you sat on your ass and watched tv like a brainless dummy. While I still play videogames and watch almost 0 TV, you are most likely watching just as much TV as I play videogames. So your fucking loser/get a life you nerd comments are pretty much null and void cuz we're both actually sitting on our asses at the end of the day 







Remember D-lats, I wrote this to help you. I dont want you looking stupid again like the time you called joebad an idiot for thinking test doesnt immediately begin to aromatize/take effect as soon as you inject it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> "Ghosting bitches" on call of duty would mean I am looking at peoples screens and yelling out to my team the positions of other players while I am dead. As Im sure you are well aware call of duty has instant re-spawns so "ghosting bitches" does not work. Now lets say I were playing some counter strike (which is where the term ghosting originated from) and you only have 1 life per round than yes I would be wearing my mountie suite while ghosting bitches.
> 
> Im assuming you meant to be witty and say pwning bitches, much like I have pwned you at your own post by informing you that your statement made no sense in its context as call of duty has instant respawns. Which as I will have you know, I am wearing my birthday suite pwning you, just as I do when I pwn bitches on call of duty.
> 
> ...





Can we get picks of said birthday suite?


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Can we get picks of said birthday suite?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> "Ghosting bitches" on call of duty would mean I am looking at peoples screens and yelling out to my team the positions of other players while I am dead. As Im sure you are well aware call of duty has instant re-spawns so "ghosting bitches" does not work. Now lets say I were playing some counter strike (which is where the term ghosting originated from) and you only have 1 life per round than yes I would be wearing my mountie suite while ghosting bitches.
> 
> Im assuming you meant to be witty and say pwning bitches, much like I have pwned you at your own post by informing you that your statement made no sense in its context as call of duty has instant respawns. Which as I will have you know, I am wearing my birthday suite pwning you, just as I do when I pwn bitches on call of duty.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck! I don't have the patience or attention span to read all that. I did read the last line and it doesn't aromatize that fast. Please show me proof that it converts at a high enough level and fast enough to produce gyno. And do not post some shit from heavy I want real proof. I do not subscribe to his dictator like brain washing of the noobs on here.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Holy fuck! I don't have the patience or attention span to read all that. I did read the last line and it doesn't aromatize that fast. Please show me proof that it converts at a high enough level and fast enough to produce gyno. And do not post some shit from heavy I want real proof. I do not subscribe to his dictator like brain washing of the noobs on here.


I know you read it all, dont pretend like you didnt. 
Im just off to the gym to train legs, but when I get back Ill show you the proof.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd like that


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'd like that



What's that, having legs?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

I can expect everyone thats talked mad smack about wheels to go post in our legs comp right?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I can expect everyone thats talked mad smack about wheels to go post in our legs comp right?




We can't all have an ass as nice as yours.  Now please go post some semi nudes in the contest thread and leave the trolling here to me and jeenyus.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

i never did do trolling well...but seriously, enter the fucking contest or im gonna end up giving the prize to Jimmy's new gf


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> i never did do trolling well...but seriously, enter the fucking contest or im gonna end up giving the prize to Jimmy's new gf



Jesus fuck woman, I said I was going to.  Now I know what you really want is a picture of the old anaconda but I told you I don't play like that.  You send me some first then I send you mine.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

you know you want to just to see if yours gets mine, don't pretend your not just itching to do it.
do it.

cmon,don't be a bitch..just do it.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Farva won't post a pic. He's tuned on benzos and thinks you are his blender talking sexy to him again


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Farva won't post a pic. He's tuned on benzos and thinks you are his blender talking sexy to him again



What do you want to wager that I won't mr. chicken legs?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you know you want to just to see if yours gets mine, don't pretend your not just itching to do it.
> do it.
> 
> cmon,don't be a bitch..just do it.





I don't wanna embarrass JD, he think's his is above average (it is if you only look at japanese males).


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> We can't all have an ass as nice as yours.  Now please go post some semi nudes in the contest thread and leave the trolling here to me and jeenyus.


Jeenyus is on another level old boy. You are what we call a repeater. You have a few burns you recycle over and over and over....
jeenyus has real skill. It's entertaining to see how you are riding on his success lol!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Jeenyus is on another level old boy. You are what we call a repeater. You have a few burns you recycle over and over and over....
> jeenyus has real skill. It's entertaining to see how you are riding on his success lol!




Common, even a labourer like yourself should have a few bucks to spare for gambling.  Now make a wager, and no I don't want your board shorts and flip flops you wore when you won second place.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't wanna embarrass JD, he think's his is above average (it is if you only look at japanese males).


3 years here and you haven't even talked about any gains. Never mind post a pic. . I'm sure it will be good for a laugh if you do


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

What's the wager? You get your script for test yet? That would be enticing.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> 3 years here and you haven't even talked about any gains. Never mind post a pic. . I'm sure it will be good for a laugh if you do



Now you're sounding like KOS.  I honestly thought you had a little more wit than resorting to his tactics.  Go look through all of my posts and you shall find it.   Now make me a damn wager.  I'll bet you all of the ancillaries I have left over from AY.  Something like 200 pills adex, over 90 of letro, and 75~ nolva.  I don't want that bi-polar bitches shit.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Holy fuck! I don't have the patience or attention span to read all that. I did read the last line and it doesn't aromatize that fast. Please show me proof that it converts at a high enough level and fast enough to produce gyno. And do not post some shit from heavy I want real proof. I do not subscribe to his dictator like brain washing of the noobs on here.


Armatization is variable but to state his experience is not possible is untenable.

The Effects of Injected Testosterone Dose and Age on the Conversion of Testosterone to Estradiol and Dihydrotestosterone in Young and Older Men


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Common D-legless, it shouldn't take you that long to dig through my posts.  Or you smashing the piggy bank open to see if you have any cash to bet?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol, now if jeenyus posts a pic you might have a mental break down.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

well fuck, now i have to dig through your posts...god dammit

why can't you girls just post links to make this easier on me.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well fuck, now i have to dig through your posts...god dammit
> 
> why can't you girls just post links to make this easier on me.



Show me your tits and I'll make it happen.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Well this is boring, I'm going to go rub one out.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 2, 2013)

my tits have already made their way to ag, it will probably never happen again.

I looked through 5 pages of your posts then got bored.
I'm done looking.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

All that says is the more test you take the more it converts. If your fat you will have even more estrogen. It doesn't say anything about the speed at which it converts or the amount of conversion necessary to induce gyno.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Common D-legless, it shouldn't take you that long to dig through my posts.  Or you smashing the piggy bank open to see if you have any cash to bet?


No I was reading that short story heavy posted. It's hard to do on an iPhone. Seeing as how you are just a school kid and are not currently employed let's keep this realistic. I'll take a bottle of your script test. What do you wAnt from me?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> No I was reading that short story heavy posted. It's hard to do on an iPhone. Seeing as how you are just a school kid and are not currently employed let's keep this realistic. I'll take a bottle of your script test. What do you wAnt from me?




LOL, I've posted what I make, no need for me to go down that road again.  Be creative or something...  I don't know, how about 4 bottles of test e from your lady friend?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Four bottles? That's too rich you are not that important lol. So is this just for you to post a pic of your legs or for me to be impressed by the said pic. I'll be honest and give respect where it's due. I'm no hater of hard work. I'll post mine now we will let the people decide. I'll throw up a bottle of AY sust. I'm no labourer but have no problem being called one. I've got to where I am with the sweat off my back and am very proud of it.


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

^^^^what do i get for posting a pic??^^^^i can put my trannie halloween outfit on!!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

s2h said:


> ^^^^what do i get for posting a pic??^^^^i can put my trannie halloween outfit on!!


I guy could get himself in trouble getting us all worked up like that!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I guy could get himself in trouble getting us all worked up like that!



All I said was I would post a pic of myself lol.  I'm sorry DLats but I get a kick out of trolling with you.   I'll post up a bunch of pictures in a bit, don't worry you're more handsome than me.   My fucking endo took me off all test for about 4 months and I look like shit now so that's one reason I want to get into this contest, retain my old former glory.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Four bottles? That's too rich you are not that important lol. So is this just for you to post a pic of your legs or for me to be impressed by the said pic. I'll be honest and give respect where it's due. I'm no hater of hard work. I'll post mine now we will let the people decide. I'll throw up a bottle of AY sust. I'm no labourer but have no problem being called one. I've got to where I am with the sweat off my back and am very proud of it.



You cheap bastard, look how much shit I offered.  Wanna buy it off of me anyways?  I don't plan on using it, me and her got into a pissing match over my blood work results.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

You know I don't pay for gears bro! I'd up the anti but I'm low on stock and Xmas is coming. I'll do that bottle for you adex. I posted my chicken legs so show me up


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Charley is an ole liberal hippy selling weed out of his VW van, ya know the one with the peace sign painted on the side down by the beach

he is harmless and posts HOTT chicks, he's ok in my book


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> *Jeenyus is on another level old boy*. You are what we call a repeater. You have a few burns you recycle over and over and over....
> *jeenyus has real skill*. It's entertaining to see how you are riding on his success lol!


Suddenly I like you just a little bit more


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

I dont know why you two are bickering no matter which one of you posts a picture first, I already beat you both to the punch. Hell Im even nude in my picture. Go ahead call me fat....im bulking bro!!

So instead I think you both owe ME, some T4, Clen and DNP so i can get my cutting cycle underway! I unlike you two free loaders have to pay for my shit


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I can expect everyone thats talked mad smack about wheels to go post in our legs comp right?








Here you go babe may as well crown me the winner right now. This is me 4 weeks ago right before I started bulking. I had just competed in and won mens tall physique.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I dont know why you two are bickering no matter which one of you posts a picture first, I already beat you both to the punch. Hell Im even nude in my picture. Go ahead call me fat....im bulking bro!!
> 
> So instead I think you both owe ME, some T4, Clen and DNP so i can get my cutting cycle underway! I unlike you two free loaders have to pay for my shit


Pm me I know a guy that gets good prices.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Here you go babe may as well crown me the winner right now. This is me 4 weeks ago right before I started bulking. I had just competed in and won mens tall physique.


Lol you won nothing. Great tan tho


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know, this site's fucked. It will only let me go up to 8 pages back on my posts which is only a few months worth.. That jew prince always fucks shit up.  Anyways tomorrow I'll post them up in the contest section.  Good night ladies.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Pm me I know a guy that gets good prices.


I only run newport, eclipse or innovagen. All canadian made labs. No dealing with customs and cheaper than AY prices. 
Always been tempted to order international but Id be fucking pissed if customs seized it and I was out a a few hundred bucks.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

I like helix and Finea myself. Both Canadian Dom. A little east coast and west coast flavour.  I ran inovagen accutane it's very good. I wouldn't inject Newport in my door hinges.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 2, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I like helix and Finea myself. Both Canadian Dom. A little east coast and west coast flavour.  I ran inovagen accutane it's very good. I wouldn't inject Newport in my door hinges.



Why not Newport, Ive never seen a bad review, except one on anabolic forum where one guy said he got an abscess....moron probably forgot to swap imo


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I like helix and Finea myself. Both Canadian Dom. A little east coast and west coast flavour.  I ran inovagen accutane it's very good. I wouldn't inject Newport in my door hinges.



You heard of a guy a few years back called Demon Pharma or Demon labs? Used to ship me dbol from Vancouver ... I heard he got busted for making MDMA


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> "Ghosting bitches" on call of duty would mean I am looking at peoples screens and yelling out to my team the positions of other players while I am dead. As Im sure you are well aware call of duty has instant re-spawns so "ghosting bitches" does not work. Now lets say I were playing some counter strike (which is where the term ghosting originated from) and you only have 1 life per round than yes I would be wearing my mountie suite while ghosting bitches.
> 
> Im assuming you meant to be witty and say pwning bitches, much like I have pwned you at your own post by informing you that your statement made no sense in its context as call of duty has instant respawns. Which as I will have you know, I am wearing my birthday suite pwning you, just as I do when I pwn bitches on call of duty.
> 
> ...


not gonna argue about what you guys say when you play video games, but we used to use that term in the military during execises and we meant that we got our shot off before the enemy knew we were even present. jus sayn


----------



## cube789 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 3, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> not gonna argue about what you guys say when you play video games, but we used to use that term in the military during execises and we meant that we got our shot off before the enemy knew we were even present. jus sayn



pwned?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I don't know, this site's fucked. It will only let me go up to 8 pages back on my posts which is only a few months worth.. That jew prince always fucks shit up.  Anyways tomorrow I'll post them up in the contest section.  Good night ladies.




This was taken last November.  I made some huge improvements in the spring and then everything went to shit during these last 4 months because my doctor's are fucking useless cunts  (and a certain lady sold me bunk adex).  Enjoy you homo's (yes I have a naturally large cawk).


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't see it.


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 3, 2013)

This ^^


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Why not Newport, Ive never seen a bad review, except one on anabolic forum where one guy said he got an abscess....moron probably forgot to swap imo


i used to know a guy who had a shop on a board that's not around anymore and he told me a few things about Newport. Also when you google them this is the first thing you see lol!


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> This was taken last November.  I made some huge improvements in the spring and then everything went to shit during these last 4 months because my doctor's are fucking useless cunts  (and a certain lady sold me bunk adex).  Enjoy you homo's (yes I have a naturally large cawk).



Pics not working, did you take it down out of shame???


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Pics not working, did you take it down out of shame???




What a bunch of raging homo sexuals.  I know you want to see me, I don't blame you guys.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

That's not you! That's Christian bale from the machinist!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> That's not you! That's Christian bale from the machinist!!


That is some funny shit..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> What a bunch of raging homo sexuals.  I know you want to see me, I don't blame you guys.



finally someone with some blood in their penis


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> That's not you! That's Christian bale from the machinist!!



Thats crazy skinny. I thought his arms look like your legs.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> finally some with some blood in their penis



You should see it when I get a little bit of cialis in me.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

great bulge farva


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats crazy skinny. I thought his arms look like your legs.


His arms do look similar Bwahahaaaa!!!


----------



## independent (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> His arms do look similar Bwahahaaaa!!!



Sexy.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

You should see me on cialis!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

I miss him


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 3, 2013)

we all do


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

not all


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Was he naturally hairless or did he shave?


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 3, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> What a bunch of raging homo sexuals.  I know you want to see me, I don't blame you guys.



I think you just won SheriVs leg picture contest.....for having 3 legs


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

its possible....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

if I were to replace diesel jimmy who should I replace him with?
he's very charming and handsome ...not sure which direction I should go?


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ go for a midget


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 3, 2013)

Who cares what he looks like or how charming he is??? Those are both things you dont notice in the dark. But I bet you'll feel that third leg of farvas all the way up into your esophagus


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

you must be Farva's gimmick


----------



## GUNRACK (Dec 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Agent Yes boxers?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> if I were to replace diesel jimmy who should I replace him with?
> he's very charming and handsome ...not sure which direction I should go?


You can't go up, he's the man. Ever think lesbo?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 3, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> ^^^ go for a midget


I heard if you bang a midget a rainbow will appear after orgasm, can anyone confirm this


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 3, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I heard if you bang a midget a rainbow will appear after orgasm, can anyone confirm this


A rainbow never appeared for me, just had a midget sized mess to clean up


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> You can't go up, he's the man. Ever think lesbo?




oh now, theres an idea, I could steal his new e-lust interest from him....


that could be well played


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 3, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol


What the fuck???How did you get a pic of my wife???


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh now, theres an idea, I could steal his new e-lust interest from him....
> 
> 
> that could be well played



I believe I suggested a three some with me you and ff... if it works out between you I step out of the way. After the third or fouth event of course. Fuck lets get dlats in this. As long as sword fights are incidental im good.


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 3, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> What the fuck???How did you get a pic of my wife???


What the fuck??? How did you get out of the red again???


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2013)

It's a gif but I can't figure out how to post them on my fucken phone.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I believe I suggested a three some with me you and ff... if it works out between you I step out of the way. After the third or fouth event of course. Fuck lets get dlats in this. As long as sword fights are incidental im good.




I'm in a little bit of trouble aren't I


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 3, 2013)

Trouble here, trouble there, trouble everywhere, I think you're screwed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm in a little bit of trouble aren't I



Yes you are...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

dammit!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 4, 2013)

you can hold my pocket for a while........


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> dammit!



dont worry I will be sure to punish you. you might even like it


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

yey!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

who says being passive aggressive doesn't get you things


----------

